# looking to adopt/rescue tortoise and or 3 toed box turtle



## laura13617 (Jul 18, 2010)

would like to adopt/rescue cherry head red foot, leopard, and/or 3 toed box turtle from anyone that would like to adopt one out. my husband is building an awsome 2 story enclosure w/ ample room for a cpl babies

pls keep me in mind if u find or have a tortoise/turtle that needs a loving home. would be willing to pay small re homing fee and shipping if need be. thanks


----------



## Laura (Jul 18, 2010)

Check near you for a tortoise rescue. They may have something.. 
Check the different care sheets for those three. They will need seperate houses, and outside is best. If you go thru a rescue you might be able to get adults.. and they will need outdoors right away.


----------



## laura13617 (Jul 19, 2010)

thank u Laura. i'm on the waiting list w/several rescue shelters in this area im just getting my name out there just in case their are any unwanted tort/turles needing a home...


----------



## dielawn (Sep 6, 2010)

Laura! my friends just found a yellow foot tort in their yard. It has been a few weeks now looking for the owner. The tort is very healthy and very out going. I haven't seen a picture yet of the sex etc. But seems to be a few years old. About 1ft in lenfth. No pyramiding. I can send pictures if you are looking to adopt. The tort is located in Orange County CA. Please let me know if interested.


----------

